# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - July



## humakt

Here is your July thread. I hope the warm weather doesn't stop you painting too much. Although it looks like storms and rain for the month here in the UK.


----------



## Barnster

I'll be painting a unit of warriors this month, I know they are awful in game but I own several sets so... 

I think I should be able to have them done by mid week so may paint another unit, possibly a malanthrope, possibly a brutafex, possibly some more genestealers


----------



## reavsie

*Dire Avengers*

Small unit of Dire Avengers for me this month:










Good luck everyone!

Reavsie


----------



## Tawa

This month will be a box of Sea Dogs for my new Warmachine force. That is, when the postie drops them off for me.... :blush:


----------



## Meldon

I´m gonna paint an additional 5 scouts for my snipersquad, they really need 5 more...


----------



## Moriouce

I'll paint my second Wave Serpant and I'll try out more freehand runes on this one.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

They say variety is the spice of life. I call bullshit on that, have some more skellies!










I _think_ (that's just how many I have) that this month will bring my painted skellie total to 160 :S


----------



## Skari

I'm going to build and paint a dark eldar archon with a huskblade. Pic soon.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

My entry is a unit of Handgunners. Ten for sure with a Hochland rifle. If I can get an build another ten in time a unit of twenty Spewers of the Holy Black.


----------



## apidude

*Skinks, Squad 1*

For July, I'm going to do 15 or 20 of these guys (note the two finished ones are my paint scheme test models and don't count for the Challenge.)


----------



## Zero Effect

Well hello July thread!

For my entry is another Raider to transport my previous month's entry (2nd Wych Cult)



Good luck to all that enters this month. Looking forward to seeing some great miniatures as usual.

Zero Effect


----------



## Kreuger

July is going to be a crazy month. One week my wife will be out of town so I'll be working and the only one on baby-duty. And we'll both be out of town another week. I'm hoping that the week she's out of town I can get a lot of work done on my daemon prince after the baby goes to bed.

**Fingers crossed**

So this month is my Iron Warriors Daemon Prince. I spent a while building up the servo arm, cleaning, filing, etc. And I added an intake on the top of his pack and four jet nozzles on the back - which when painted will be filled with fiery colors.

Good luck everyone,
Cheers!

p.s. - sorry for the weak photos, without the flash I just wasn't getting the definition.


----------



## Josh101

Im gonna try and get something painted this month as I had to use my 1st Real Life Card last month. Im probably going to paint my 3 man bike squad, should get pics up in a few days.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

For the 3rd month in a row I am going to enter these guys. If I don't get them done this month I'll probably pull out of the challenge. Managing to get 5 minutes to drink a cup of tea while it's still hot is proving challenge enough at the moment. I love my new daughter to bits, but she's been putting a crimp in my painting schedule.


----------



## jaysen

*Devastators, fire!*

It's time I had a well painted squad of Devastators.


----------



## Brother Droopy

Before









After









I got excited about this one. =) I wish I would have taken a pic of all the bits so I could enter it into the conversion challenge as well... 

Was going for this with lightning claws:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

I've decided I'm going to do Tyco for this month instead


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> This month will be a box of Sea Dogs for my new Warmachine force. That is, when the postie drops them off for me.... :blush:


Guess what Mr Postman brought me today! :yahoo:


----------



## TheAllFather

Gonna work on the last 5-man squad of my 2,000 point Chaos Space Marine army.


----------



## The Wraithlord

So Humakt was cool enough to allow me to enter into this a bit late but I think that this will provide the motivation I need to keep painting my models. So for right now I am going to be building a Necron army. First model to be painted will be the lord model from the Command Barge as I use him as my HQ on foot and the barge itself for the AnniBarge.


















These pics were taken after about an hours worth of paint, just basic colours really. I am still trying to decide where I am going with the army paint wise and this is the test model


----------



## The Son of Horus

Sons of Horus Tartaros-pattern Terminator squad will be my project for this month.


----------



## Turnip86

I'm hoping I get chance to do these guys:









My ex-zombie-pirate free company. The one is base coated but in the wrong colours (started painting him many years ago) so I'll be respraying him along with the rest.

I hope I find the time, I've just moved into a new place and it's an absolute tip at the moment because it was unfurnished and our new furniture is arriving tomorrow. Plus I've been inspired to start writing again now work has died down with the school holidays so depending on how prolific I am will influence how much painting I get done


----------



## Zero Effect

Well considering I was on panic stations for June and got my Wyches done with a day to go, July's challenge is completed!

Before


After


More pictures in my blog.

Good luck to all that have entered for July!

Zero Effect


----------



## Barnster

Great looking Raider Zero, Not a massive fan of that style of helmet but you done them really well. How do you do such great line highlighting on the hull armour panels? 

My Warriors have been done, still not a great troop choice but they make my painted portion of my tyranid army game legal! 

Before










After




















May add another unit as well if I get time


----------



## Carna

I have to pull out of the challenge  Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Running late this month, i will however be working one some more troops. A squad of 10 boys with nob leading them. Please ignore the illegal weapon combinations, they're going to be spread across three squads in the end.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Well here's my tyco completed.









I enjoyed painting the gold, it made quite a change from red!


----------



## Zero Effect

Barnster said:


> Great looking Raider Zero, Not a massive fan of that style of helmet but you done them really well. How do you do such great line highlighting on the hull armour panels?


Thank you Barnster. Yeah was actually torn on the helmet style myself and thought why not in the end. My one and only tip for highlighting is water down the paint and then keep a slightly wet brush as well. The rest is with practice and a steady hand.

Finally love the Warriors! Liking the colours a lot. Looking forward to seeing the swarm when the challenge is over!


----------



## humakt

I like your Tyco RedThirst. Not a massive BA fan, but I do really like Tyco. What colours did you use on the base just out of interest?


----------



## Josh101

gonna use my last RL card today, may have to drop out on this one:ireful2:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

humakt said:


> I like your Tyco RedThirst. Not a massive BA fan, but I do really like Tyco. What colours did you use on the base just out of interest?


Iyaden darksun for the first coat, devlen mud wash then dehneb stone dry brush, grass is the GW stuff


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Halfway through the month and I'm finally getting a pic of my primed model (finished last night). Here's hoping it gets done this month!! Anywho, this month is my A-barge. A pic of it in all it's primed but disassembled ... glory??



Still some work to do on hitting areas the primer missed like that glaring spot on the base (I use masking tape to cover the stem so as not to turn it black and it gets in the way).


----------



## rxcky

Switching my focus to my Necrons, getting sick of painting gold, and the fact that I got ROYALLY HUMPED in my first game of 6th has forced me re-evaluate my army options in our group. Anyway, for July a cheeky Cryptek, wanted to try this colour scheme on a single fig first before committing it to the whole army. Worked out alright I think, thank the paint gods for wild rider red!


----------



## jaysen

It looks like I will have to take a 'life happens' card this month. I wont be able to move into my new place till the first.


----------



## jaysen

rxcky said:


> Switching my focus to my Necrons, getting sick of painting gold, and the fact that I got ROYALLY HUMPED in my first game of 6th has forced me re-evaluate my army options in our group. Anyway, for July a cheeky Cryptek, wanted to try this colour scheme on a single fig first before committing it to the whole army. Worked out alright I think, thank the paint gods for wild rider red!


Wow. Beautiful and bold! I love it.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

rxcky said:


> Switching my focus to my Necrons, getting sick of painting gold, and the fact that I got ROYALLY HUMPED in my first game of 6th has forced me re-evaluate my army options in our group. Anyway, for July a cheeky Cryptek, wanted to try this colour scheme on a single fig first before committing it to the whole army. Worked out alright I think, thank the paint gods for wild rider red!


i can just see this with a star on top and presents on the base


----------



## rxcky

jaysen said:


> Wow. Beautiful and bold! I love it.


Thanks, it is a little colourful but I like it :grin:

The rest of the basic guys will not be as bright as this but the colours will be the same.


----------



## rxcky

Warlord_Winters said:


> i can just see this with a star on top and presents on the base


Just for you


----------



## Taggerung

Coming in real late...I bought a house this month and so I have been busy moving in and everything else, but I am doing a thudd gun and crew.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

rxcky said:


> Just for you












Rep'd!!!


----------



## rxcky

Warlord_Winters said:


> Rep'd!!!


Cheers dude


----------



## Moriouce

Finaly finished my Wave Serpent. More freehand on this one as promised and I think the writing on the left wing turned out realy well!









Finished


----------



## Scotty80

I'm too far behind on real life tickets now, but will still post when I do manage to get something finished.
Here is the Tyrant I started a good while back. Pleased with how it came out.


----------



## reavsie

Boy, there sure are some talented artists on Heresy! I can only hope that my skills will develop over time to something approaching this standard.

@Scotty80 - I'm really liking that colour scheme and the clean lines and look of your Tyrant.

@Moriouce - I know it was sort of forced on you (from your PLog), but I think the canopy is great. Presume that was an airbrushed gradient on the red?

Well done guys, very inspirational - +Rep!


----------



## Moriouce

reavsie said:


> @Moriouce - I know it was sort of forced on you (from your PLog), but I think the canopy is great. Presume that was an airbrushed gradient on the red?


I don't own a airbrush so it is 100% brush


----------



## reavsie

Nice brush work!


----------



## jaysen

I don't have access to the devastator squad that I was going to paint this month because I'm stuck in a hotel till my movers arrive. But, I do have two cases of figures with me, including a primed Furioso. So, I went to the local shop, The Hobby Chest, and bought some brushes and Viola! I have a unit to submit for July. All painted in the hotel room with a single brush, beheld. Oh and I have no computer so this is all from my phone.


----------



## Warlord_Winters

jaysen said:


> I don't have access to the devastator squad that I was going to paint this month because I'm stuck in a hotel till my movers arrive. But, I do have two cases of figures with me, including a primed Furioso. So, I went to the local shop, The Hobby Chest, and bought some brushes and Viola! I have a unit to submit for July. All painted in the hotel room with a single brush, beheld. Oh and I have no computer so this is all from my phone.



FIXED to prevent neck pain


----------



## Tawa

There's no way in hell I'm going to get these Mercs finished..... :cray:


----------



## jaysen

Thanks, Warlord! I wonder why the phone turned the pictures 90 degrees like that?


----------



## lokis222

I finished my Korean Proficiancy Exam. However, I found my orks that I was storing here while I am studying in Canada and have discovered a need to get my speed freaks painted. I will be switching armies to my orks. I will be painting a weirdboy and hopefully finishing it by the end of the month.


----------



## jaysen

Wow, with the new allies options, I guess this competition has been opened up a bit. I might be doing an HQ and Troop from one of my battle brothers for the last two months.


----------



## Deux

Bought more used Plague Marines, got them primered and ready to be redone for this month!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> For the 3rd month in a row I am going to enter these guys. If I don't get them done this month I'll probably pull out of the challenge. Managing to get 5 minutes to drink a cup of tea while it's still hot is proving challenge enough at the moment. I love my new daughter to bits, but she's been putting a crimp in my painting schedule.


Now that my life is being led on the whim of an 8 week old infant, finding time to paint is bloody hard, but after the third month of trying I finally managed to find a spare moment or two to get these guys painted. Hopefully I can get back on track from here on in.


----------



## apidude

Khorne's Fist said:


> Now that my life is being led on the whim of an 8 week old infant, finding time to paint is bloody hard, but after the third month of trying I finally managed to find a spare moment or two to get these guys painted. Hopefully I can get back on track from here on in.


Been dere. Done dat. Don't fight it, KF. 
Consider the painting a special treat and pace yourself to enjoy the treat. 
Daughters don't stay 2 months old very long and now is the time when you set in place the seeds of your relationship with her. Enjoy it. 
We will be here, still painting lil' plastic space/fantasy dudes as you have the time. 
Enjoy the cup of tea while you watch her sleep. Somehow it makes it all seem right.

You can paint models when she is out on her first date......:biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

apidude said:


> BYou can paint models when she is out on her first date......:biggrin:


The clenched fist is the ergonomically perfect painting grip.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Going to have to use up first RL card for this month.  Work, kids, ... new driveway ... Not a drop of paint on the A-barge. 

On the positive side, at least I'll have it primed for next month!


----------



## KjellThorngaard

> The clenched fist is the ergonomically perfect painting grip.


+1000!

As a side note, I didn't get all 20 Empire handgunners finished. I had, er, primer issues. The second 10 will ber painted in Nuln livery as I have a functional can of black primer, but they won't be done this month.

The finished group:









Closeup:


----------



## Warlord_Winters

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The clenched fist is the ergonomically perfect painting grip.


unfortunately, about a year ago i screwed up the nerves in my hand, so when i hold things like a spoon or a pen for a long enough time my hand starts hurting and falling asleep, when it comes time to start painting my army I'm going to have to figure something out.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Unfortunately, I'll have to pay a real life card this month. Stuff looks great though, everyone!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Warlord_Winters said:


> Dave T Hobbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The clenched fist is the ergonomically perfect painting grip.
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, about a year ago i screwed up the nerves in my hand, so when i hold things like a spoon or a pen for a long enough time my hand starts hurting and falling asleep, when it comes time to start painting my army I'm going to have to figure something out.
Click to expand...

You probably knew the clenched fist was a joke; however I did not want you damaging yourself so thought I would confirm.

I try to avoid finger pain when painting/modelling/&c. by stopping regularly and shaking my hand back and forth for a few seconds.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Edit: Changed the last shot to one with more light.


----------



## Tawa

*faceplants desk*

Going to have to drop out. Too much on for the next few months to get any decent brush time in.

Good luck to everybody else!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Should have mine posted in a few hours. There's some great models on this thread.


----------



## Meldon

Meldon said:


> I´m gonna paint an additional 5 scouts for my snipersquad, they really need 5 more...


These have actually been finished for quite some time now, I jast havent gotten around to taking a picture of them, I blame the vacation for that


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey folks,

Here is my second completed Hades Breaching drill for my Krieg army, more pics can be seen in my log.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## troybuckle

Sorry I missed last month, too much real life lol, writing a tech thesis and moving/selling my house, its been nuts... not to mention to trips out of town. Anyway here is what i have been working on this month almost finished now should have them finished by tomorrow.


----------



## reavsie

And done!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Wow we have some nice looking models in here. Here is my entry for the month. All that is left is a bit of osl and I intend to leave it for a bit until I can decide with the entire army how much I want to do. Same, with bases as I always leave basing till last.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Really nice stuff for this month guys! Even though my spirit to paint dies a little every time I see how well everyone else can paint ... I'll be back for next month!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

My entry for this month is three sword class escorts. My apologies for the poor picture quality.

Before:









After:

















A Lunar class cruiser with it's Sword escorts:


----------



## humakt

I will closing this months thread on Friday so you have until then to get you entries in.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Haven't had much time at all this month to paint, so it's going to have to be a real life card for me, as I'd rather not rush my entry (more than normal anyway).
Well done to everyone else, stunning entries in here as normal


----------



## lokis222

here is my weirdboy. i was in a hurry and forgot to take a before photo. i hope this is not an problem. sorry.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> They say variety is the spice of life. I call bullshit on that, have some more skellies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _think_ (that's just how many I have) that this month will bring my painted skellie total to 160 :S


Just finished, only a shitty phone picture but it'll do until I can take some better ones


----------



## Deux

Hurray for lasting til Friday, got my stuff done but I'm out of town so I can't upload them til I get home Thursday ;_;


----------



## Midge913

RL card for me this month.... Too much vacation, not enough motivation.


----------



## Ultra111

Some awesome models guys, particularly liking that Necron Lord. Makes me want to start painting again. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Boc

Started/finished up Zandrekh over the last few days.










If only this month was a double-count month, I'm cranking out Lychguard haha


----------



## lokis222

whats a double count month?


----------



## Boc

lokis222 said:


> whats a double count month?


A catch up month where Humakt says we can finish two units to make up for a month that we've missed, think he did it a couple months back though so I shouldn't get my hopes up


----------



## rxcky

Boc said:


> Started/finished up Zandrekh over the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only this month was a double-count month, I'm cranking out Lychguard haha


Very Nice!


----------



## Tawa

Whoa! Whoa! Hold everything! Things are looking better for the brush-time side of things. Can I call RL for July instead of bailing? Pwease, pwetty pwease?


Lovely stuff by the way Boc! :biggrin:


----------



## ThumperHS

Oooh Friday ... I just might be able to finish


----------



## Deux

My 2nd squad of PMs. Kinda blurry but done.


----------



## Pssyche

Here's my latest eBay acquisition, a Forge World Night Spinner.
Hope you enjoy.
I'll try and get a better photo of the finished model, but this'll have to do for now.


----------



## apidude

2nd RL card for me. Too much Olympics, work, and good weather, causing the Primary Spousal Unit to find more handyman work to be done on the house....on the yard.....the barn... the garden... the painting of the house... 

.... 

...

Hope for a double count sometime as I am on the edge now. One more bad month and I miss the gold by 1/100th of a model.


----------



## crabpuff

Finally got time to post my Burnas, this month was brutal.


----------



## Turnip86

My Pirate militia are pretty much done. I just need to touch up a few areas but I'm waiting for the morning so I can do it in natural light. I'll stick up pics as soon as they're finished but if not then I'll take a RL card enter them into August and maybe do my metal wizard too and catch up straight away 

Everyone else's entries look great too.

I think in September it should be a requirement to post a 'progress so far' pic of everyone's army just to get a better idea of how everyone's getting on  Would be nice to see.


----------



## Zero Effect

Turnip86 said:


> I think in September it should be a requirement to post a 'progress so far' pic of everyone's army just to get a better idea of how everyone's getting on  Would be nice to see.


Sounds like a lovely idea indeed


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Blarg...

I think I am running out of Real Life Cards 

Will see what I can muster in the next two weeks until I ship out to China...


----------



## Turnip86

Aaaaaaand finished. To a point where I feel happy to leave them at least. There are a few things I'd like to go back to, maybe change some colours, add a few new ones in but at the moment I'm using a very limited set of paints and mixing up most colours I use so getting the 'right' colour can be difficult. 

These guys will be doubling up as mordheim warband grunts for either an undead or merc warband so I tried to make them as individual as possible while not taking as much time over them as a lord or hero choice. I have some short back story on each member so check my plog over the next couple of days if you're interested.


----------



## Kreuger

I'm squeaking in under the wire this month, vacations and obligations definitely put a damper on getting this guy done.

I've been working on this conversion off and on for months now. It took a long time to get the pewter crane arm to work as a daemonic servo-arm. Thus far, I haven't seen another daemonic servo arm that I think works better. I did a lot of looking around on the net to see how other had done it, and I just so happened to have the orky crane arm, and it seemed just about a perfect fit. It took a lot of sculpting and a lot of pinning to make it work though.

One of my favorite techniques I used on this guy, in a few places is test fitting with live green stuff. Did it a bit with the arms, but the key place was the servo arm. The problem with the daemonic servo-arm is that it is big, heavy, and needs to connect to the body via a fairly small contact area. I also knew for painting purposes it would complicate the model incredibly if I had to paint the servo arm attached to the body. 

So to make a join like that work with this sort of hefty component I needed to ensure that there would be a maximum surface area in contact so that the super glue would hold it, and I needed to be able to pin it in several place. The angle of the metal bit didn't lend itself to being drilled and fit to the upper shoulder/backpack area where the vent-arm would normally have connected. 

So I first bulked up the shoulder-end of the servo-arm and let that cure. After that was cured I came back and covered the end of the servo arm in green stuff and wet the area of active green stuff and pressed it into the backpack/shoulder socket. I held it gently in place and used a rounded sculpting tool to press the putty in around the joining area to make sure it was full and tight.

Once it looked good I separated the pieces gently, ensuring the molded fit I just made didn't distort. Once it cured I was able to use the green stuff shape to get some purchase with my pin vice and start the pinning process. I used 2 pins on slight angles to one another, and almost parallel to the ground. this let me test fit the pins and glue them in place. So as I painted the model I could fit the servo arm on and check the look, without having to hold the bit, the pins, the fitted shape, and gravity held it firmly enough to stand freely on my painting desk.

Detailing the mutation on the servo arm was all fairly easy. Green stuff, guitar wire etc. The only part that I'm still conflicted about is the ridging on the upper side of arm. I intended it to be similar but not identical to the ridging on the vent-arm. My thinking was that he started having a backpack as a normal lord might, but the servo-arm fused to it or grew out of it; which is A) why I didn't create an entirely separate structure for it attached to the back of the model and B) why I wanted to emulate the look of the vent-arm.

The painting process was a lot less adventurous, other than a pretty weak first attempt at OSL on the little backpack jets. Otherwise its a pretty straight ahead iron warrior so far without hazard stripes. Despite having a contingent of Iron Warriors in my list since 2nd ed I've never been crazy about the hazard stripes. I might add some to a grieve . . . but I'm undecided. Hazard stripes just seem too orderly for a daemon prince.

Cheers!
Kreuger


----------



## Howzaa

Getting in there at the last moment with my based on dark angels veterans, word bearers chosen. Thought the robes were fitting for them and all meltas for some anti tank punch. Banner on the unpainted photo will be added later when I think of what to paint on it.


----------



## humakt

Some nice entries for the month. That's all for July folks.


----------

